# Thing for my friend's birthday FINISHED



## Dewgong (Sep 21, 2008)

http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w46/newafc/DSCN1337.jpg

WITH WRITING: http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w46/newafc/DSCN1339.jpg

So what do you guys think?


----------



## cheesecake (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Thing for my friend's birthday WIP*

Really nice! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Dewgong (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Thing for my friend's birthday WIP*

Thanks guys ^^

I've got the hair and eyes almost completely colored so far.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Thing for my friend's birthday WIP*

Are you a professional cartoonist or something? That's amazing!


----------



## Elfin (Sep 21, 2008)

Holy... crap..

That's really cool! About a billion times better than my drawings, anyway. *hands you a pizza trophy*


----------



## Dewgong (Sep 21, 2008)

No, I'm not professional, but thank you very much~

Funny, I just had pizza. x3

MORE PIZZA CAN'T HURT THOUGH -eat-


----------



## Elfin (Sep 21, 2008)

Well, here you go. It looks kinda like a head, but oh well. There's your (well earned) pizza trophy. ^^


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Sep 21, 2008)

Where is the light source coming from? I'd imagine it comes from the top right but the shading on the hair says otherwise. Her right eye is also lower than her right.
But yeah it looks pretty good. I hope your friend has a happy birthday.


----------



## Dewgong (Sep 21, 2008)

I knew somebody would bring up the light source. I didn't notice until a little while, and... I was being lazy so I didn't change it. 

The lines in her hair, the shading really should be on the other side, and nose shading is kinda uh

And her head is slanted so yeah


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Sep 21, 2008)

Different eye colors? What's up with that?


----------



## Dewgong (Sep 22, 2008)

...It's called heterochromia. 

All of my characters have it.

You seem to have a problem with this.


----------



## Diz (Sep 22, 2008)

There is a kid at school like that. He has a brown eye and a blue eye. I like it!! What does the writing say?


----------



## Dewgong (Sep 22, 2008)

The writing says "Happy birthday, I worked really hard on this for you, really hope you like it. You're a great friend." 

He loved it. 

Yes, I have a love for heterochromia. That kid is very lucky. I'm still going to buy colored contacts just for this cause. Tell that kid I said hi. :3


----------

